# Convertir DVD ROM vers fichier compatible iPad, Encodage vi



## jemca (21 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède plusieurs dvds ROM de cours et tutoriels, du  genre "Apprendre Photoshop" et que l'on trouve dans le commerce et qui  fonctionne mais que je visionne sur mon macbook pro avec flash.
Je  voudrais savoir si il y a une possibilité d'encodé en vidéo (ou une  autre solution) ces dvds pour que je puisse les transferer et les lire  sur mon ipad ?
Le but final étant de suivre le cours sur l'iPad tout  en ayant mon macbook pro disponible pour faire les exercices en même  temps.
Je précise que je suis propriétaire de ces dvds et que ce sont que des originaux que j'ai payé.
Merci à tous.


----------



## bellague (22 Octobre 2010)

jemca a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède plusieurs dvds ROM de cours et tutoriels, du  genre "Apprendre Photoshop" et que l'on trouve dans le commerce et qui  fonctionne mais que je visionne sur mon macbook pro avec flash.
> Je  voudrais savoir si il y a une possibilité d'encodé en vidéo (ou une  autre solution) ces dvds pour que je puisse les transferer et les lire  sur mon ipad ?
> ...


Bonjour, j'encode régulièrement mes DVD au format Apple (MV4). J'utilise Handbrake (existe en Français), à télécharger gratuitement. Cela fonctionne très bien, un peu long mais le résultat est très bon. Ensuite, depuis le dossier VIDEO, je les envoie dans iTunes, synchronisation et ils sont dans l'iPad.


----------



## jemca (22 Octobre 2010)

bellague a dit:


> Bonjour, j'encode régulièrement mes DVD au format Apple (MV4). J'utilise Handbrake (existe en Français), à télécharger gratuitement. Cela fonctionne très bien, un peu long mais le résultat est très bon. Ensuite, depuis le dossier VIDEO, je les envoie dans iTunes, synchronisation et ils sont dans l'iPad.



Tu parles de films en dvd (mpg2) ? moi ce sont des dvds interactifs de cours que tu visionne par le biais d'une video en flash, je ne pense pas que Handbraque puisse le faire. J'essaye quand même.


----------



## bellague (22 Octobre 2010)

Je ne sais pas le format, ce sont des dvd de films ou des dvd que je grave sur mon enregistreur dvd, pour pouvoir les encoder ensuite. De toute façon, tu peux essayer, cela n'enlèvera pas les données de ton dvd.


----------



## DarkNeo (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour
J'ai tenté d'encoder mon DVD de Star Trek en mv4 mais je n'ai pas pu lire la vidéo sur l'iPad.
J'ai tenté ensuite en mp4, ça marche mais je me retrouve avec les chapitres dans un désordre pas possible. :mouais:

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? 
Merci


----------



## Gwen (4 Décembre 2010)

Il serait bon de savoir le nom du logiciel utilisé.

En gros, change de logiciel, ça ira surement mieux.


----------



## DarkNeo (4 Décembre 2010)

Alors j'utilise Handbrake.
J'ai trouvé pour avoir l'ordre normal des chapitres.
Une histoire de pistes multiples...
Mais c'est toujours en mp4. Ceci dit la qualité est très bien comme ça.


----------



## Bouffonbleu (29 Décembre 2010)

DarkNeo a dit:


> Alors j'utilise Handbrake.
> J'ai trouvé pour avoir l'ordre normal des chapitres.
> Une histoire de pistes multiples...
> Mais c'est toujours en mp4. Ceci dit la qualité est très bien comme ça.



Salut,
je galère un max  je voudrai bien mettre le film star trek que j ai acheté dans mon Ipad mais j'ai aussi un vrac dans les chapitre  , comment as tu fais pour les mettre dans l'ordre:love:
Merci


----------



## guillaumedechile (29 Décembre 2010)

bellague a dit:


> Je ne sais pas le format, ce sont des dvd de films ou des dvd que je grave sur mon enregistreur dvd, pour pouvoir les encoder ensuite. De toute façon, tu peux essayer, cela n'enlèvera pas les données de ton dvd.



Salut, je me debourille pas mal avec handbrake, mais impossible de mettre des sous titres a mon film!!! je vrois avoir tout essayé je ne sais pas comment mettre des sous titres
qqun pourrait m'aider?


----------



## Bouffonbleu (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonne Année a tous les ripper:love: et au autre aussi bien sur


----------

